# Halifax



## Beni (Apr 6, 2006)

Last summer i was at the Yorkshire air museum, where they have am amazing Halifax.The museum is located in Elvington, a little village close to York, and ariginally was thw homw base of 4th bomber group...Is a nice place to visit, they have a nice collection of "turrets" (I mean gunners positions in a bomber...Im not very sure), and some veterans use to be over there to explain things related to the war in a ww2 bomber...Great!! Hope you Would like the pictures....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi !!!
good shots there !


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 6, 2006)

nice, love that 109,


----------



## evangilder (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice. The nose art shot is really good. I know what a huge pain it is to shoot in that kind of lighting and environment.


----------



## Royzee617 (Apr 8, 2006)

Great shots of a great plane!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 8, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> nice, love that 109,



It looks me like Bf 109-G6/R6,it is cute.


----------



## Erich (Apr 8, 2006)

diagonal stripes on the tail of a Halibag ? is this correct ??

E


----------



## Wurger (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome Erich !!!



Erich said:


> diagonal stripes on the tail of a Halibag ? is this correct ??
> 
> E



It seems to be correct.In "TBU" no.104 publication I've found a colour profile of Halifax B Mk.VI serial PP169 NP-B from 158th RAF Squadron with diagonal stripes on its fins and rudders.The Internet sources show some others profiles with the same stripes.All were used in 158th Sqdn.Unfortunately,I haven't found any black white pictures to prove it.
There is a colour profile of the Halifax posted by Beni

regards.

An Handley Page Halifax B.Mk III of No. 158 Squadron RAF based at RAF Lissett. It was the first Halifax to complete 100 missions.
source :http://www.kotfsc.com/aviation/halifax-v.htm


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2006)

Good pics.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 9, 2006)

yes erich it is correct, and the reasoning for it? well just to identify them as coming from 158 sqn


----------



## Erich (Apr 9, 2006)

ID when only in Daytime I suppose but when you have Hali/lancs taking off and landing at night it does not seem needed. Oh well fact is stranger than fiction


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2006)

they were not the only halifax squadron to do it, 158 sqn belonged to 4 Group and two other squadrons from that group had their own fin markings..........

(source for both images- RAF)






here we see the French 346 sqn, based at Elvington, note the red diamond on the fin of this Mk.III, although they also operated the Mk.V........






and here we see a 640 sqn Mk.III, based at Leconfield,note again the tail markings

all 3 of these squadrons were heavily involved with the day bombing in preparation for D-Day so i would cirtainly imagine it is for the purpose of identification, these profiles all represent aircraft about the time of D-Day........

some lancs also carried very different tail markings, but that's for annother reason and annother day..........


----------



## Hot Space (Apr 13, 2006)

Nice piccies


----------

